# Looking for help to design a logo



## Pegasus (Aug 13, 2014)

Just wondering if someone could help design a logo for my children's pony party business  They would like to use a picture of a pony and there ponies Brand which is combination of both their names. They are so enthusiastic and I would love to give them some help but I'm just no good at that sort of creative thing. Any assistance would be much appreciated and I would and the children would promote your work at any booking they may get. Many many thanks for taking the time to read this.


----------



## Demitri (Jul 22, 2014)

I know your probebly done with that hole thing but i MIGHT be able to help, I'm a beginer artist and I have a fuwe computer skills. if you want to see some of my work, go here


----------

